# where to hang out near JLT/Dubai Marina



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

hey there,

i am wondering if there are any nice places (restaurants, bars, cafes) to hang out near JLT/Marina area? 

I know nearby there is a street where many nice and stylish restaurants are located. what's the name of that street? :confused2:

would prefer budget places, costing less than 50 AED for a good meal 

thanks in advance


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JBR Walk or Marina Walk


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

coffeetea1 said:


> hey there,
> 
> i am wondering if there are any nice places (restaurants, bars, cafes) to hang out near JLT/Marina area?
> 
> ...


Well I really enjoyed Hanoi Restaurant in JLT (Goldcrest Exec near Bonnington)' about 60 AED for good quality Vietnamese.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

blazeaway said:


> Well I really enjoyed Hanoi Restaurant in JLT (Goldcrest Exec near Bonnington)' about 60 AED for good quality Vietnamese.


I had lunch there yesterday, bloody excellent. Only 29 Dhs for a massive bowl of Pho.


----------

